

Case Study of a Business Model With Built In Exponential Growth Factor - ankeshk
http://successnexus.com/quick-exponential-growth/

======
Chirael
The linked page is just a short summary with some metaphors prefacing it. The
real "case study" (a 5 minute YouTube video and short Q&A article) is at
<http://mixergy.com/iwearyourshirt/>

